# Bad Wimpfen nach Heidelberg



## rexlee (12. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen,


ich habe letzt von einem bekannten gehört, dass es von bad wimpfen nach heidelberg eine route geben soll, die circa 90km, 6h fahrzeit und 1900hm hat. sie sei mit symbolen markiert. ist da vielleicht einer von euch schlauer und kann mir weiterhelfen?


Vielen Dank schonmal,


Daniel


----------



## alex75 (14. Juli 2003)

Hallo Daniel.

Auf meiner Wanderkarte ist der ein Weg von Heidelberg über Neckarwimmersbach nach Bad Wimpfen eingezeichnet, das sind ca. 90 km. 
Nennt ich "Neckarrandweg" und ist mit einem gelben R gekennzeichnet.


Gruss Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxino (7. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Daniel,
es gibt zwei Neckarrandwege:
a) einer verläuft links (in Fließrichtung) des Neckars, und ist mit einem gelben R auf schwarzem Grund beschildert,
b) der zweite ist rechts des Neckars mit einem roten R auf weißem Grund markiert.
In Teilabschnitten bin ich beide Wege schon gefahren, wobei mir persönlich derjenige links des Neckars am besten gefällt - ist aber Geschmacksache.
Falls du Lust auf eine Tour hast melde dich bei mir...


----------



## Brägel (5. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Peter Pan 1974 _
> *Hallo Daniel,
> es gibt zwei Neckarrandwege:
> a) einer verläuft links (in Fließrichtung) des Neckars, und ist mit einem gelben R auf schwarzem Grund beschildert,
> ...



stimmt fast.

R1 (rotes R) = Rein-Neckar-Weg, verläuft von Mainz über Heidelberg nach Gundelsheim 207,3 km (am Neckar entlang östlich)

R2 (gelbes R) = Neckarrandweg (von Heidelberg über Neckarwimmersbach nach Bad Wimpfen 90,8 km westlichdes Neckar entlang

beide Seiten haben sehr schöne Abschnitte. Am besten eine rauf und die andere runter fahren.  Es gibt aber ein paar Stellen an denen die Orientierung schwierig ist. Ich bin auf beiden Seiten das meiste schon gefahren. Ist ja auch mein Revier. Bloß ab Hirschhorn bis Heidelberg nicht mehr alles. Hab mich aber auch schon öfter verfranzt. Wenn man eine der Strecken an einem Tag schaffen will (also jeweils nur von Wimpfen/Gundelsheim bis HD) muss man schon früh starten und Verfahren einkalkulieren. Gute Karten für die Strecke: Odenwald Südwest (ISBN 3-89021-493-2) und Odenwald Südwost (ISBN 3-89021-494-0) Man braucht beide.


----------



## rexlee (5. Dezember 2003)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die vielen Antworten,

ich bin nun auch schon einen Teil dieser Wege gefahren. Von Bad Wimpfen bis Neckargemünd kenne ich die (in Fließrichtung) linke Seite. Dort befindet sich auch eine meiner Default-Sommer-Trainingsstrecken (Neckarmühlbach - Obrigheim). Auf der anderen Seite bin ich schon von Eberbach bis nach Gundelsheim gefahren.
Für das nächste Jahr haben mein Freund und ich eine Tour von Gundelsheim bis Heidelberg und wieder zurück geplant. Auf dem Rückweg werden wir wohl im Neckartal fahren. Sollte es unsere Kondition jedoch zulassen, wäre auch an einen kleinen Abstecher zum Katzenbuckel zu denken.

@Brägel: Wo kommst du denn her, wenn das dein Revier ist? Ich komme aus Gundelsheim, also ziemlich am Rand.

Zu den Karten kann ich auch noch einen TIpp geben: Wir haben die TOP50 und TOP25 Nord vom Landesvermessungsamt Baden-Württemberg (http://www.lv-bw.de). Die sind wirklich super zum planen der Touren, zumal da man auch gleich die Höhenmeter angezeigt bekommt.


So, jetzt muss ich mich aber wieder auf mein Rad schwingen  ...


... und zur MIttagsschule fahren ;(

BTW: Schulsport ist Mord!!!!


Gruß,



Daniel


----------



## maxxino (8. Dezember 2003)

@rexlee:
Neckarmühlbach, Gundelsheim, etc. - da kenn' ich mittlerweile jeden Trail inundauswendig. Ist doch mein Heimatrevier!
Bei Interesse an gemeinsamen Touren kannst du dich gerne an mich wenden...


----------



## Brägel (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rexlee _
> * @Brägel: Wo kommst du denn her, wenn das dein Revier ist? *



von schräg gegenüber dem Atomkraftwerk komm ich her und muss euch sagen es strahlt bald nimmer mehr


----------



## manic (4. Februar 2004)

Gefühle auf.

Highlander meines ZEichens aus dem idyllisch gelegenen Höchstberg. 

Und ein Gundelsheimer treibt sich hier noch zusätzlich rum. Sharky genannt.


----------



## sharky (3. März 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Und ein Gundelsheimer treibt sich hier noch zusätzlich rum. Sharky genannt.



und da isser auch schon  also, männers, wann und wo fahren wir? mein bike scherrt schon mit den stollen und will ausgeritten werden!  wäre doch mal wirklich ne gelegenheit da was zu machen.

ich bin auch schon nach HD gefahren, das neckartal entlang. hatten ne fahrzeit von 5,15 stunden und es waren unterm strich 147km, also war reines bolzen auf der strecke. katzenbuckel hätte ich da nicht noch machen wollen!


----------



## tekfish (6. März 2004)

Hye 
Das ist ja geil,noch mehr aus der Gegend!  
Beste Vorraussetzungen für eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt,also wann und wo?


----------



## sharky (8. März 2004)

mach nen vorschlag! wie wäre es denn nächsten samstag? sofern das wetter passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rexlee (8. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,


da ich die Konversation hier über's Forum nicht so ideal finde (der langen latenzzeiten wegen), lade ich euch ins InteliNet ein in den Channel #mtb-gu

Solltet ihr keinen IRC-Client haben: www.mirc.com

Ein InteliNet Server wäre zum Beispiel irc.di.fm

um zu dem Server zu connecten einfach den IRC-Client starten und "/server irc.di.fm" eintippen.
Sobald er verbunden ist, tippt ihr "/join #mtb-gu" ein.

Für die Profis unter euch:
Ich habe einen Channel mit modes gewählt, dass man ein Topic setzen kann. So lässt sich eine geplante Tour o.ä. leicht bekanntmachen.


Man sieht sich dann @InteliNet,


rexlee


----------



## sharky (8. März 2004)

@ rexlee
mach es doch net umständlicher als es ist! am einfachsten beim last minute biking nen termin eintragen oder jeder mal seine mailadresse per PM den anderen durchlassen und man macht nen mailverteiler wer wann fährt und der rest kann sich dann anschliessen oder eben nicht!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. März 2004)

@ sharky und die andern Odenwälder

Würde mich gerne auch noch melden. Komme aus Mosbach, das fällt ja auch in Eure Ecke mit rein. Würde auch gerne die ein oder andere Tour mitfahren, wenn das ganze terminlich passt. Wie funktioniert die Geschichte mit den PMs?

Grüße     Michael


----------



## sharky (16. März 2004)

nenn uns hier net odenwälder! du und brägel seid die einzigen! 

am besten die termine jeweils im last minute biking reinstellen und wenn möglich ne handynummer dazu daß man ggf anrufen und nachfragen kann wenn die wetterlage unklar ist. oder eben per PM was schicken, ich machs biem last minuten biking rein wenn ich fahre. aber erst mal muß ich wieder gesund werden


----------



## drivingghost (2. April 2004)

Odenwälder und stolz darauf


----------



## sharky (5. April 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Odenwälder und stolz darauf




was? auch noch stolz drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex75 (15. August 2004)

Hallo Jungs.

Ich will demnächst auf dem Neckarrandweg von Bad Wimpfen nach Heidelberg fahren (wahrscheinlich schon nächsten Samstag).

Hat jemand Lust sich mir anzuschliessen?


Gruss Alex


----------



## shredhead (19. August 2004)

wie ist denn die beiden R-Wege links und rechts vom Neckar? Gibts da viele Trails oder gehts meist auf Autobahnen rauf und runter?

Danke für eure Tips/Antworten 

Ralf


----------



## alex75 (19. August 2004)

shredhead schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist denn die beiden R-Wege links und rechts vom Neckar? Gibts da viele Trails oder gehts meist auf Autobahnen rauf und runter?
> 
> Danke für eure Tips/Antworten
> 
> Ralf



Ich kenne jeweils nur die Abschnitte von Neckargemünd bis Heidelberg; dort gibt es eigentlich keine Trails. 
Wie es zwischen Neckargemünd und Bad Wimpfen aussieht kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.


Gruss Alex


----------



## sharky (20. August 2004)

wenn du vom radweg die hänge des tals hochfährst hat es da schon einige trails. aber eben mit dem nachteil daß es erst mal ordentlich den berg hochgeht und dann erst runter  
zwischen eberbach und obrigheim hat es einige sehr schöne strecken. wenn du zuviel kraft hast kannst du auch den katzenbuckel über eberbach hochfahren durch den wald. das zieht sich aber und ist seeeeeeehr steil. so durchgehend 10% über mehrere kilometer  
würde daher das für den rückweg einplanen, die strecke in neckargerach hoch und die trails nach eberbach runter


----------

